# Augstspriegums un elektrostatika >  Sprieguma daudzkāršotājs

## Vinchi

Bija doma uztaisīt sprieguma daudzkāršotāju ar ļoti mazas kapacitātes kondensātoriem, lai būtu augsts spriegums un maza strāva.
Bet tomēr šie mazie kondensātori laikam šādiem eksperimentiem neder, jo kā izskatījās ka ar tik mazu kapacitāti nespēj uzlādēt nākamo pakāpi.
Ņemot lielākas kapacitātes kondensātorus tie atkal neturēja jaudu, sāka silt un beigās caursita tos   :: 

Būs jātin savi plēvinieki   ::

----------


## serotonine

kaads ieejas spriegums??

----------


## ezis666

...un frekvence ?

----------


## Vinchi

Šim mazajam daudzkāršotājām slēdzu trafiņu no 30cm lumeniscentām lampām
Precīzi nezinu cik voltus viņš dod ārā itkā jau varētu mēģināt ar testeri nomērīt ja var ticēt ka nepārsniedz 1000v  :: 
Frekvenci vēlāk pamērīšu.

----------

